# Help to evaluate the deal about Maxima 2014



## hardhappy (Apr 7, 2015)

My 2002 honda is not reliable now and I want to replace it with Maxima. I am interested in maxima 2014 (3.5 S). Just come back from local dealers and they tell me their "best"" price is 24305 (this price is even higher than edmunds.com price...). Other people in NY shared some good deals online and they just paid 23400 for maxima(from autopriceshare.com). 

I don't want to waste too much time in bargaining. Any suggestion about the current price 24305(3.5 S)? Did anyone around NY get better prices?


----------



## hardhappy (Apr 7, 2015)

I waited for a week and dealers finally agree to match the autopriceshare price. I just got my new car yesterday.


----------

